# Problem loading DVD with Avtex combo



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of this problem with an Avtex combo?

When loading a dvd the unit stops and returns to a red standby light, but will load the dvd if I start the camper engine. It will also play okay once the dvd is loaded.

My leisures' are fine and have a good charge, so I'm suspecting a faulty combo? The Avtex lead is as short as possible and I'm using no extensions.

thanks

MAC


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

MAC

If your using 12v to power the TV it may be the wiring is too small to power the TV whilst it is loading the DVD. How long is the run from your batts?

Try the TV from another 12v source (another van?) and see if this still happens to the DVD

Andy


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Cliffhanger,

I would recommend that you contact Avtex on 029 2061 0109 to discuss this with their technical department who will be able make an initial diagnosis over the phone and also provide an estimate for repairs if they are required.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to agree with Cliff, their telephone service is great.However, I want to know if you connect it via a mains lead does it still do this, also are you sure the 12v socket you are using is connected to the leisure batteries.Try another 12v socket and how have you checked the leisure batteries,just using the control reading can be false.

cabby


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Late in gettiing back as on the road in Portugal.

The leisure batteries are showing full as I have a solar panel. The lead is as short as it can be i.e. supplied by Avtex

The problem does not occur on mains, that is why I suspect the 12v supply but I have access to another van and will try that.


Many thanks for all replying

MAC


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Look forward to seeing the result of your testing.As said before, if there is a problem the telephone after sales at avtex are very good.

cabby


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

The unit worked fine from another van's 12v source, looks like a power drop on my van. Avtex are saying the same thing i.e. if it works from mains then the trouble is with the 12v supply. They were helpful and quoted me for a service if required.

Will look to run new supply in.

Thanks to everyone again.

MAC


----------

